# Pctshop.com



## 11Bravo (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of this place or used them? I got a random email from them.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 29, 2013)

never heard of it, but sounds cute


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't find anything on them. You could be a ginnie pig ha


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Anyone ever heard of this place or used them? I got a random email from them.



Ahh a random email????
Sounds like someone is shareing your email address


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2013)

dont know about them but stick with proven places.


----------

